# bricklayer needs advice



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi all we are Paul and Lisa and we have a 14 yr old son Ieuan. I am a bricklayer living in South Wales and was trying to find out as much info as regards to emigrating to Canada. First question is, is there plenty of work there for a bricklayer and what sort of wages could I expect, also the housing and schooling. seems so many questions but I need to start somewhere. Ive been on the immigration sites but cant find out much about wages etc. Also my wife has been working in admin for the last 15 yrs. So both of us would be looking for work. Id like to thank you all in advance for any advice given 
thank you


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Paul and Lisa, 

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sure someone will be along soon to answer your questions. I know quite a few brickies are moving to Oz (which is where I live now after moving out from the UK in July 2007).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Kaz 
To be honest we both torn as to either Canada or Australia have looked more into oz particully around NSW/ Victoria area. The only drawback we have is the amount of poisenous annimals living there. Being a bricklayer you can imagine my concerns as to what is living in amongst the stacks of bricks lol. So it was me not the wife that said Canada lol. I realise it cant be that bad as so many people live there but it,s still a question that springs to mind
Thank you 
Paul
P.S had a bloke ring today from the australian bureu which i found on a website and he said a consultant will ring me later today for a more detailed chat. He said it would take approximatly half hour for which there is no charge
so im wondering now is it the proper bureu im talking to or one of these firms that are there to make money with false promises. thx again
Paul


----------



## Raymapleleaf (Nov 1, 2008)

hi go to calgary there is plenty of work good money and great place for kids
regards ray


----------

